# Post Photos Of The Moon



## Scott Whaley (Nov 14, 2018)

I think night time photography or in dark areas is very challenging.  I have been practicing on night time photography off and on for a few years now.  Here are a few shots of the moon I took.  Post photos you have taken of the moon, too.

1.  Crescent Moon Nov. 2018





2.Super Moon 2014


 

3. Solar Eclipse 2017


----------



## Peeb (Nov 14, 2018)

1. 


Harvest Moon- Oct 2017 by Peeb OK, on Flickr

2. 


Desert Moon Set by Peeb OK, on Flickr

3. 


Totality with saturated blues by Peeb OK, on Flickr

4. 


moonrise over prairie by Peeb OK, on Flickr

5. 


eclipse composite- 2015 blood moon by Peeb OK, on Flickr

6.



moon 8-2-17 by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------



## Scott Whaley (Nov 14, 2018)

Nice pics.   I like #1 & 5 the best.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 14, 2018)

Moved to the appropriate forum.


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Peeb (Nov 15, 2018)

1. 


Moon:  5-6-18 by Peeb OK, on Flickr

2.  


Lunar Eclipse over wind farm- Burbank, Oklahoma by Peeb OK, on Flickr

3.   


moonrise behind cross at Immaculate Conception Church in Pawhuska Oklahoma by Peeb OK, on Flickr

4.  


Blue Moon March 31, 2018 from Pawhuska Oklahoma USA by Peeb OK, on Flickr


----------

